# Fursona species you think are "sexy"



## eversleep (Jan 12, 2011)

What the title says.
I know I'm gonna get a shitpoststorm for this. >.< But I'm sort of being serious. Not necessarily fapping to them or anything, but like what are some fursona species you think are kinda sexy looking, just in like a lustful way when you look at them and it's appealing to the eyes.

If drawn right, I think sharks are sexy.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 12, 2011)

Humans.

I'm such a deviant.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 12, 2011)

Its usually not the animal qualities that make me think a fursona is "sexy" 
Call me crazy but as a human I'm sort of attracted to...humans


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 12, 2011)

Citras


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 12, 2011)

My favorite males are the canines, especially foxboys. However, I absolutely go crazy for the girls, especially felines. If I had my avatar up, you'd know it already.


----------



## Pine (Jan 12, 2011)

foxes, because I'm so unique


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 12, 2011)

Huskies, dragons, and foxes (when drawn nicely).


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 12, 2011)

RogueSareth said:


> Its usually not the animal qualities that make me think a fursona is "sexy"
> Call me crazy but as a human I'm sort of attracted to...humans


Only from our perspective.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jan 19, 2011)

Other gryphons, of course! But plain old birds are sexy, too, as well as hyenas, raptors (dinosaurs), and kangaroos.

Apparently I'm not picky. :\


----------



## Skwiff (Jan 19, 2011)

skunks... with their fluffy tails^^


----------



## Nylak (Jan 19, 2011)

I like domestic dogs.  Probably familiarity rather than anything else.  >_>;


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 19, 2011)

Large felines. Namely Tigers. [/bias]


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 19, 2011)

Wuffs :3 not biased or anything


----------



## sunandshadow (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm.  It's kinda all in how they are drawn, I think I've seen sexy and ugly and pleasant-but-not-at-all-sexy examples of pretty much every species.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2011)

I like Squirrels but aside from that, various canids.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Call me sick, but I prefer humans. :V


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah guys I think a lot of people into the furry porn still prefer humans period but you can also have a preference within the fandom.  Make your answers a lil more lively will you?  I guess if you just don't like seeing any drawn furry at all then I just wonder why you'd post here.

My "sexy" picks usually have long bodies and limbs.  I like kangaroos, llamas, wolves/foxes/wolflike canines when drawn a certain way, hyenas, griffons, and reptiles only with fuzz or feathers, and then the rest that are just drawn by artists who know how to draw sexy.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

tonecameg said:


> Yeah guys I think a lot of people into the furry porn still prefer humans period but you can also have a preference within the fandom.  Make your answers a lil more lively will you?  I guess if you just don't like seeing any drawn furry at all then I just wonder why you'd post here.



A preference to WHAT? What we like to see in furry porn or just art in general?

Okay, fine. I like to see ART of giraffes, llamas, foxes (because they make the perfect bottom), and cats.


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2011)

I like huskies and raccoons :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

tonecameg said:


> Yeah guys I think a lot of people into the furry porn still prefer humans period but you can also have a preference within the fandom.  Make your answers a lil more lively will you?  I guess if you just don't like seeing any drawn furry at all then I just wonder why you'd post here.



I love furry porn. I like humans but there is nothing like a sexy anthro.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 19, 2011)

Twinky foxboys are hot.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Twinky foxboys are hot.


 
Yes yes yes! Foxes are indeed the twinks of the furry world. My favorite male anthro ever.

My favorite female anthro however... is a snow leopardess.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 19, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> A preference to WHAT? What we like to see in furry porn or just art in general?
> 
> Okay, fine. I like to see ART of giraffes, llamas, foxes (because they make the perfect bottom), and cats.


 
A preference to what is "sexy" among furries.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

tonecameg said:


> A preference to what is "sexy" among furries.


 
I find animals with more shape to be sexy. As in a giraffe female with big hips or foxes with a nice plump ass. Cats tend to be too slinky and dogs tend to be too muscular for my liking.


----------



## Icky (Jan 19, 2011)

biiiiiiiirds :V

But seriously, anthros just don't attract me in a sexual manner, especially birds.


----------



## cad (Jan 20, 2011)

Wild canids and felines (foxes, leopards, wolves, tigers).


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Wild canids and felines (foxes, leopards, wolves, tigers).


 
They're even sexier when you combine them.

In a furry world, dog on cat would be a category in pornography just as interracial. Unlike interracial, however, which is biased toward a black and white (sometimes Asian or Hispanic) woman, scenes between feline males and canine females would be far less underrepresented compared to scenes between canine males and feline females (I think this one would be more common, though).

And this is just counting the straight porn. I haven't even begun to touch on mustelids, reptiles, rodents and ursoids.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 21, 2011)

Skunks.

FACK YEA. :U


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 21, 2011)

Skwiff said:


> skunks... with their fluffy tails^^


 
You joined just to say that?


----------



## cad (Jan 21, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Skunks.
> 
> FACK YEA. :U


Seconded, I love those adorable little critters. <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 21, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Seconded, I love those adorable little critters. <3


 
They're even better when they look nothing like said creature... the only relevance being the fur patterns. 
http://www.axerindustries.com/images/squikrockfinal.html

But whatever. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 21, 2011)

Pit bulls, muscly type dogs (male)
Hyenas (either gender)
Generally rough-looking animals I guess?


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Jan 21, 2011)

I can not really say any of them really turn me on but there are ones that I find sexy. I like wolves (I have always had a thing for werewolves), fox, big cats, and some horses. I have only been looking into the furrie world for a short time so I have many more to discover. Really the art was what drew me to becoming a furrie myself 

I am strait but I find my self liking the females and feminine males more then the big hunky males.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 21, 2011)

Skunks, Deers, Mice, Squirrels, Rabbits, Tigers (or any feline for that matter.) Snakes, & Dragons.


----------



## cad (Jan 21, 2011)

Grycho said:


> They're even better when they look nothing like said creature... the only relevance being the fur patterns.
> http://www.axerindustries.com/images/squikrockfinal.html
> 
> But whatever. :V


Meh, doesn't really appeal to me. I like skunks in general, sooo adorable.


----------



## Aaros (Jan 21, 2011)

I second the motion that sharks are sexy, and also dragons can be.
Also, note that it is possible to prefer humans AND also have a preference for certain species in the category of anthro. It's not exclusive.


----------



## LLiz (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL at all the people posting on this thread who are in denial try to kid us that they only find "humans" sexy. 
(I mean, yeah you CAN find humans sexy (and I do) but obviously most people on this board also find anthro characters sexy too)

Anyway, my tastes (NSFW?): 

Sexy critters:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4725032/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5069340/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/416485/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5055026/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2171100/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2080284/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2143600/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5111881/

Not so sexy species (not ALWAYS un-sexy... just mostly): 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2920373/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2420509/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5058296/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3969549/

Anyway, I've wasted enough of your time...


----------



## Icky (Jan 22, 2011)

LLiz said:


> LOL at all the people posting on this thread who are in denial try to kid us that they only find "humans" sexy.
> (I mean, yeah you CAN find humans sexy (and I do) but obviously most people on this board also find anthro characters sexy too)


 
So wait, you're saying that I'm wrong about not liking anthros sexually?


----------



## LLiz (Jan 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> So wait, you're saying that I'm wrong about not liking anthros sexually?


 
Maybe, maybe not. 
Are you wrong?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 22, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> Deer


 
Fixed. *:* *|*


----------



## Riavis (Jan 22, 2011)

I may be a bit biased, but Ocelots (even though I don't see many on the forums). And Otters. A well drawn Otter looks very nice.

Edit: ohay lookie its a nocelot! *waves*


----------



## Nocturne (Jan 22, 2011)

snakes and beavers


----------



## Love! (Jan 22, 2011)

i kind of have a thing for bunnies
especially the lop-eared ones


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 22, 2011)

I actually prefer anthros sexually to humans.

Specifically, I prefer canine males to canine females, but feline females to feline males.

Such a shame I can't make love to an actual anthro.


----------



## Love! (Jan 22, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I actually prefer anthros sexually to humans.


 this is a bad thing


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Jan 22, 2011)

LLiz said:


> LOL at all the people posting on this thread who are in denial try to kid us that they only find "humans" sexy.
> (I mean, yeah you CAN find humans sexy (and I do) but obviously most people on this board also find anthro characters sexy too)
> 
> Anyway, my tastes (NSFW?):
> ...


----------



## Love! (Jan 22, 2011)

Sam-E Jo said:


> LLiz said:
> 
> 
> > LOL at all the people posting on this thread who are in denial try to kid us that they only find "humans" sexy.
> ...


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 22, 2011)

reptiles can be pretty sexy if drawn right. rabbits look sexy, as do felines, especially tigers i think.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 25, 2011)

anything if it's well-executed


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 25, 2011)

Most canine species  because they are.


----------



## Xegras (Jan 25, 2011)

I like to think people are posting because they find fursona species sexy because there given HUMAN characteristics. Otherwise you might as well just change the title to "what animals i find sexy".

Other then that, i like big cats and exotic animals. Mainly cause there not foxes and i like big fluffy tails.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 26, 2011)

What birds have going for them are their elaborate feathers, they're meant for showing off and looking fancy! Unfortunately you won't find many who put forth the effort in detailing them, so you get a bird with a couple feathers and a whole lot of fur effect.

It seems difficult to justify with anyone why I may think them sexy, when fur is so much easier to portray and looks better when done in minimal detail. But I'm sure it'd be amazing to feel each individual feather rustle with the wind, strutting your stuff around and have them sway with the movement of your body. What some animals do with their ears to portray mood, birds do with their crest or their whole body of feathers. I think, it looks _much_ cuter/sexier. :grin:

If anything else I appreciate the physique of birds, unless you decide to throw on breasts or inject them full of steroids there should be marginal differences between genders. Reptiles also share some of those traits, and I like them just as much.



Xegras said:


> I like to think people are posting because they  find fursona species sexy because there given HUMAN  characteristics.


Don't think you have to think on it too much, nobody like that around here (I hope).


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie. I think humans are sexy as hell.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

jaskiel said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I think humans are sexy as hell.


 _sicko_


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 26, 2011)

Just because we think humans are sexy doesn't mean we are freaks! Waaa you're so mean!!
...
It's been said above. The reason why people find anthropomorphic art...well...sexy is the human aspect of it --> *anthropo*morphic. The animal aspects serve as metaphors for certain traits of people that we wish we had--better strength, better looks, better vitality. The people that think the animal aspect by itself is sexy, without the metaphors...yeaahh, um, why don't you go over there. No, I can still see you. Go farther. Nope, still not far enough.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Just because we think humans are sexy doesn't mean we are freaks! Waaa you're so mean!!
> ...
> It's been said above. The reason why people find anthropomorphic art...well...sexy is the human aspect of it --> *anthropo*morphic. The animal aspects serve as metaphors for certain traits of people that we wish we had--better strength, better looks, better vitality. The people that think the animal aspect by itself is sexy, without the metaphors...yeaahh, um, why don't you go over there. No, I can still see you. Go farther. Nope, still not far enough.


 Well to be fair, if anthropomorphic animals became real, I'd kill them with fire. But in porn, shure. I don't really have to explain why I like anthros, though. I just do. I'm sure that's what most people who look at porn at all feel like. No point in trying to explain it. 

On topic: unf unf monkey people


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Jan 27, 2011)

Ew. I don't like monkies.

I do love female anthro sharks, though.

Blame her.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 27, 2011)

Blame her.[/QUOTE]

Like the music.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 27, 2011)

Anthro scalies (and sergals).  B3


----------



## ZoomeriZimmerz (Jan 29, 2011)

*Mice. I am so counternormal.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 29, 2011)

ZoomeriZimmerz said:


> *Mice. I am so counternormal.


 
Don't feel bad, nobody can resist Jenny McBride's mouse tits.


----------



## ZoomeriZimmerz (Jan 29, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't feel bad, nobody can resist Jenny McBride's mouse tits.



If I knew who that was I would comment.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 29, 2011)

ZoomeriZimmerz said:


> If I knew who that was I would comment.


 






From this movie.

[yt]hLskWYRp_kw[/yt]
[yt]S5Rd8SAvL-A[/yt]


----------



## ZoomeriZimmerz (Jan 29, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> From this movie.
> 
> [yt]hLskWYRp_kw[/yt]
> [yt]S5Rd8SAvL-A[/yt]



Well.... I guess, but Im seriously more attracted to mice than my own species.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 30, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't feel bad, nobody can resist Jenny McBride's mouse tits.


 Ughh... I'm definitely resisting.


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the idea of a male Naga, but I never can find too many renditions of them. I find plenty of 'female' naga's, but no males. Of if I find males, they're drawn unnecessarily bulky (or maybe nesessarily as artist is into the bulk)

Other then that, I love male mice and male raccoons. I've seen a pretty sexy drawing of an albino mouse that is quite delectable. And 'coons are the shiz.

What? You thought I would say wolf? Psh, how unoriginal.


----------



## Trevfox (Feb 2, 2011)

I like big strong tigers and wolves cause i'm totally not a sub or anything  ps actually I am


----------



## kmn483 (Feb 2, 2011)

White vixen, delicate wolves, and graceful dragonesses. lol, the weirdness comes at the end. ps: I'm not normaly into the "sexy" animals, but those three are the exceptions. pss: I â™¥ them! (yeah i know, big suprise huh?)


----------



## MaestroKux (Feb 2, 2011)

kmn483 said:


> White vixen, delicate wolves, and graceful dragonesses. lol, the weirdness comes at the end. ps: I'm not normaly into the "sexy" animals, but those three are the exceptions. pss: I â™¥ them! (yeah i know, big suprise huh?)


 THIS RIGHT HERE


----------



## kaithewolf (Feb 2, 2011)

foxs and horses


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm going to go with Sergals and Synx. Both have a similar body shape though it's not really sexy as much is it's graceful. Can't say that I find them sexy as much as I find certain things about them such as: height, body shape, eyes, (not a foot person but sergals are the only fursona that I actually like the way their feet are drawn- almost reptilian), and general nature. Synxes? - well I wish I was that flexible.


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Feb 4, 2011)

Canines and dragons, rawr!


----------



## Blutide (Feb 5, 2011)

Any other them can be sexy.....but to me its all more about the personality. Damn me and my needing more than flesh!!!


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 5, 2011)

Whatever the heck Willow is supposed to be.

Oh, the things I would do. (;


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 5, 2011)

Hyenas, rabbits, rats, and any mustelid or canine!
Or a mix, hybrids are the best, i mean....
When you think about it, with all the intermixing between anthropomorphic animals, there'd be a lots  of hybrids~!


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 5, 2011)

Birds.

Also sharks.

I don't like fur.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 10, 2011)

Canines (incl. foxes) and Felines for the most part.


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Feb 12, 2011)

Definitely birds.
And griffins, along with other hybrids, and maned wolves.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2011)

lizards, dragons, dinosaurs, amphibians, and birds


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 13, 2011)

Birdo. :V


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm going to say cats, possibly ranging into their jungle cousins, and various cousins are the hottest in my opinion; not that I'm biased or anything


----------



## LLiz (Feb 14, 2011)

Love! said:


> nobody's asking what you masturbate to they're asking what makes you decide whether a picture is sexy


 
I don't know whether that comment was directed at me or not, because I wasn't thinking of this from a wankers perspective. Although I do love intimate furry art, some artists are masters of conveying emotion.


----------



## Ula (Feb 15, 2011)

I love foxes and kittys!

They are so cute, and it is great when they are so cute :3


----------



## serithal (Feb 23, 2011)

anatomically correct female hyenas


----------



## israfur (Feb 23, 2011)

I find kangaroos to be pretty hot. >///<


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Anatomically correct Dolphins.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 23, 2011)

Tasmanian devils. They are fierce. :E

But then again, I may be biased.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2011)

Skunks (<3) 
Large cats (Jaguars, cougars, lions, etc.)
Foxes (...what?)
Dragons... kinda. 

One or two others I don't know.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess paying more attention to the character's overall appearance then their species makes me one of those weirdo human lovers.

Shit like hippos I just can't do though man, that shit is whack.

Horses too, furries ruined horses.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 23, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> Hyenas, rabbits, rats, and any mustelid or canine!
> Or a mix, hybrids are the best, i mean....
> When you think about it, with all the intermixing between anthropomorphic animals, there'd be a lots  of hybrids~!


 
Yeah, because when a dog humps a cat, they always have dog-cat hybrids.

Godammit furries, stop raping biology.



Unsilenced said:


> Skunks (<3)
> Large cats (*Jaguars*, cougars, lions, etc.)
> Foxes (...what?)
> Dragons... kinda.
> ...


 
Oh really?


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

In terms of attractiveness I guess I'd have to go with *Foxes*, though wolves are my favorite animal overall.


----------

